# The Hummer "Pick-up"!



## Billy_Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw one of these Hummer "pick-ups" driving around the other day. This has got to be the smallest bed ever!

http://images.truckinweb.com/features/0702tr_02_z+hummer_h2_sut+rear_passengers_side_view.jpg


----------



## sawchip (Aug 6, 2008)

not exactly your firewood hauling truck ha? lol


----------



## motoroilmccall (Aug 6, 2008)

As we like to say about half those rigs, all show, no go. Its not a work truck, its a truck to be seen in at Home Depot.


----------



## redlaker (Aug 6, 2008)

its pretty sad when you drive your "truck" to home depot, and then still have to get them to deliver the materials you bought.

I call those trucks for people who don't want trucks


----------



## ohio03trdtaco (Aug 6, 2008)

Another hummer truck at least this one you could get a little work out of.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate those things, the original Hummer the military one which are built not to far from me, are okay I could see owning one of those, but since GM put the look of a Hummer on a Suburban or Tahoe chasis, what a joke, it's a ego feeder for people that don't know any better.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats got to be the most overpriced pile of :censored: I've ever seen, not even worth calling it a truck


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 6, 2008)

It ain't no Unimog.


----------



## woodfarmer (Aug 8, 2008)

i think the box is for 4-5 gallon gas cans


----------



## motoroilmccall (Aug 8, 2008)

Mmm... Did someone say Unimog?






My dream vehicle...


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 9, 2008)

Here ya go.

Still a few of these around this area and they came in a variety of configurations too........pickup style mostly though.

Take care


----------



## redprospector (Aug 9, 2008)

I still get confused when people are talking about Hummers. Takes me a few minutes to figure out which kind they are talking about. 
In my mind there's still only one kind of Hummer I want. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I still get confused when people are talking about Hummers. Takes me a few minutes to figure out which kind they are talking about.
> In my mind there's still only one kind of Hummer I want.
> 
> Andy



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup.


----------



## anymoose (Aug 10, 2008)

*Backyarder*

Here is my old Mog that is actually useful. Am rigging it to clear defensible space around homes on steep slopes.


----------



## anymoose (Aug 10, 2008)

*Backyarder*

Oops! No pic. 

Here is my old Mog that is actually useful. Am rigging it to clear defensible space around homes on steep slopes. Learning how difficult skylining can be.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 10, 2008)

anymoose said:


> Oops! No pic.
> 
> Here is my old Mog that is actually useful. Am rigging it to clear defensible space around homes on steep slopes. Learning how difficult skylining can be.



Is that a boom on the back? Are you using it for ground lead yarding, down hill? 
More pics and explanations please. We love pics.
There are some people here who can give a lot of good advice on yarding.


----------



## slowp (Aug 10, 2008)

anymoose said:


> Here is my old Mog that is actually useful. Am rigging it to clear defensible space around homes on steep slopes.



Have you got a stationary line for the load to ride on? A block? That's a skyline. To rig one up to go with the load downhill, you'll need a haulback to brake the load and take the carriage back up the hill. Without a haulback line, things can get a little exciting at the bottom. And getting the empty chokers back up the hill a little bit harder.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 10, 2008)

slowp said:


> Have you got a stationary line for the load to ride on? A block? That's a skyline. To rig one up to go with the load downhill, you'll need a haulback to brake the load and take the carriage back up the hill. Without a haulback line, things can get a little exciting at the bottom. And getting the empty chokers back up the hill a little bit harder.




Oh I don't know. The carriage would certainly get back down to the landing quickly.


----------



## anymoose (Aug 10, 2008)

The setup was to learn some of the difficulties in steep downhill cable yarding. They are many! In the setup I tried here, the skyline is anchored to a tree on the right and the crane hand winch tightens the skyline through the red block on the right side. I used the right winch to pull the mainline and the left winch (yellow hollow braid poly) to haul back. The little homemade carriage has a line to fix it to a tree at points where I side yard. I made the little 'go devil' sled seen in my first post to try to reduce hangups when pulling across the slope but I found it only works on uphill or flat pulls. I have changed a couple of things since these pictures. 
1. I now attach guylines through the blue spreader bar seen in 'self guyed pics' and lower boom to tighten them.
2. The right winch raises skyline through a series of blocks. Winch tension is limited by tightening a nut that pulls on the winch brake release.
3. The left winch is used as a capstan on the poly rope with 5 turns. Tension/slack is provided with the crane winch through another series of blocks. Sorry, no picture of that rigging since I parted the load line with a hangup and moved on to another setting.

Most attachments are scavenged from something else. Unimog 406 is rated to travel on highway at 50mph but I wimp out at about 40 mph with the crane I mounted. Wheelbase is only 93" ya know.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 11, 2008)

The Army had a Unimog with a bucket on the front and a folding backhoe, made to airlift. Mercedez knew what they were doing when they bought Unimog, better than their auto purchases lately


----------



## anymoose (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, the FOPS is from an army rig. I moved the winches back 4 inches to squeeze it on.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 14, 2008)

Mogs are so cool, at the moment my 4wd npr isuzu tipper gets the job done but since working around them in the army, mogs always make me smile.

Thats a great set up.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool! My family has camped many times at Hell Hole and French Meadows. Also had a few brews at Uncle Tom's Cabin.


----------



## anymoose (Aug 14, 2008)

2dogs,
Stop by sometime. I am usually home here. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...gmoaG-Z-OHe8aJnSA&sig2=jdEiQPKrbL7ZDbc77m-eAg


----------



## treemandan (Aug 14, 2008)

I have some neighbors and the guy sells them for a living- the knock off hummers that is. Of course there is no reason to drive the thing but they do. I heard they get decent gas mileage 
They had a tree uproot, it was pretty big and made a mess. I beat them ovet the head pricewise but I didn't get the job. I added the " working for dill does" charge and went high. 1 little lady tooling around town in that thing? She has quite a complex, I think she thinks she got over on me cause she found someone cheaper to do the job. Trust me, I didn't make it to hard to find someone to do that.
I figured if they could put money like that into keeping a couple of those hummers on the road they could afford to pay extra so I could get some turtle wax for my Subaru.
I guess they had to skimp cause the job was worth 900 easy and they company that did it brought a log trunk plus everything else. Joke is on them, ain't to many people looking around a hummer dealer these days. Maybe the lady can work out of her hummer selling...
Plus the nit-wits who drive em can't keep them in the lanes.


----------

